# Passport pictures



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

What is the best way getting our mug shots done. Ive lost count how many we would need.
I called a shop to ask them in average 32 each x 3 And got him down to £45 the lot .
Is there anyway i can get this cheaper. And how many do i really need.
thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ouch that's expensive! Get them done here as it is WAY cheaper. You'll probably need at least a dozen each and best to keep some spares, as as you'll need some more in the next year or so no doubt.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would go for 10 to start with. If you need anymore, then you can have some taken when you arrive.

Most companies (including my employer and the Labour Office in Abu Dhabi) ask that the pictures be taken against a white background.

I can't remember how many pictures I got for that price but paid about 40 quid for it in London. The shop should be able to tell you the required size. It tends to be slightly more expensive because they have to cut the pics by hand - it's not your usual standard size so they do not have a cutter for it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Ouch that's expensive! Get them done here as it is WAY cheaper. You'll probably need at least a dozen each and best to keep some spares, as as you'll need some more in the next year or so no doubt.


Looks like you beat me to it but I also remember it being very expensive and wishing that I had got all my pics done once I got here. It has thus far worked out a lot cheaper than I paid for them in London and I haven't needed as many pics as I thought I would.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Ouch that's expensive! Get them done here as it is WAY cheaper. You'll probably need at least a dozen each and best to keep some spares, as as you'll need some more in the next year or so no doubt.


So around 12 each is enough, 36 all up . Well now think 96 bit OTT . 
cheers


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

eastern star said:


> So around 12 each is enough, 36 all up . Well now think 96 bit OTT .
> cheers


I was passing the shop and asked what 36 mug shots, instead of ha ha 96 . And got it down to £26 . Still think i can get bit cheaper.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Photo shops absolutely all over the place here and they are dirt cheap. I have a gazillion of myself as my company seems to require more every time I set foot in head office. I am fairly sure that they are pimping me out on some website now as I don't have that many pieces of plastic with my picture on.... (though more than I ever have had before!)


----------



## BenTarver (Jun 6, 2010)

I would start at 10 each. total of 30. Just take mug shots again if you need more.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Photo shops absolutely all over the place here and they are dirt cheap. I have a gazillion of myself as my company seems to require more every time I set foot in head office. I am fairly sure that they are pimping me out on some website now as I don't have that many pieces of plastic with my picture on.... (though more than I ever have had before!)


Loads of little kodak shops here will do passport photos and far cheaper than the UK, I had mine down in a little shop in Karama where the guy even photoshopped my picture knocked years off me, only cost about fiver for a dozen as well.  Raised a few eyebrows at the embassy when i was applying for a new passport though girl asked me when i had the photos took though.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I needed 15x Passport photos, 4.5 x 3.5 cm for resident VISA in Abu Dhabi. White background.

For the wife I think it was 10 for her if she's sponsored on my VISA (don't quote me on it).

The rest I'll obtain when required in AD itself.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just to add that also is better to get the photos done here as some of them must have specific sizes, etc. (i.e. Jafza) so the photo shops already know this information. You can get them done in almost every shopping mall too (and that's a lot of malls  )


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I've just had 40 done for £20 at a Kodak shop.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for ALL you info . I had get some done for his grading this saturday. What a friggin nightmare 15 mins take a photo . As he kept pulling funny faces and luaghing. A fiver for a 12 sounds great, its fiver for 4 her.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As said before, the Kodak shops here are quick and really cheap and they give you a CD with your picture on it so they can just print directly from that should you need more copies later on.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Some places will give you a copy on disc then you can print as many as you want yourself.


----------

